# Cubase Pro 8 and Cubase Artist 8 now available!



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello all, 

The wait is over, Cubase Pro 8 and Cubase Artist 8 are finally available today. 
All of our loyal customers who have a previous version of Cubase can purchase the update at our online store as of now. 

Cubase Pro 8 and Cubase Artist 8 full versions will be available on the 8th of December through our online shop and various dealers and distributors. 

For more information about Cubase Pro 8 please follow the link bellow:

http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/start.html

To purchase the update please follow this link:

http://www.steinberg.net/en/shop/buy_pr ... pro-8.html

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 3, 2014)

Still not live here (unless it's a caching thing) - are others seeing it?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope, still offline.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 3, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> Still not live here (unless it's a caching thing) - are others seeing it?



Same here.

Guillermo, any release date for a downloadable demo? Thanks.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 3, 2014)

Same here - offline.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 3, 2014)

Some tutorials up on their Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLRLC0 ... aKzb5wKDdQ


----------



## jules (Dec 3, 2014)

Same here. F5ing from time to time. CP8 looks very good !


----------



## Blakus (Dec 3, 2014)

Site up, downloaded. Now, whether to install or not :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like a really useful update, lots of small improvements. The biggie for me, hopefully, is the performance for large projects.

It's a shame with the redesigned windows they didn't appear to allow a proper collapsed view of the Instruments Rack - that's been called for by pretty much everyone who's ever used it. Just a narrow height track name, half the height of the existing narrowest view is all we need.

Guillermo - any rough eta on the Elements version?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 3, 2014)

And.. a MacProVideo Cubase 8 Tutorial is released http://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/cubase-8-101-moving-forward-with-cubase-8  

Wow...quite a bit of support already !


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks impressive!

Is 8 now compatible with Yosemite?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey - I am really interested in this but I own Cubase 6.5 and have never really upgraded before.

I have a huge VSL template set up (with slaves). Will I be able to import my old template?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 3, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> Looks impressive!
> 
> Is 8 now compatible with Yosemite?



https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup...ty-info-regarding-mac-os-x-1010-yosemite.html


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello all, 



Michael Chrostek @ 3rd December 2014 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Wed Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Still not live here (unless it's a caching thing) - are others seeing it?
> ...



Unfortunately no, but I asume that it will be available in a couple of weeks as always. 



Guy Rowland @ 3rd December 2014 said:


> Looks like a really useful update, lots of small improvements. The biggie for me, hopefully, is the performance for large projects.
> 
> It's a shame with the redesigned windows they didn't appear to allow a proper collapsed view of the Instruments Rack - that's been called for by pretty much everyone who's ever used it. Just a narrow height track name, half the height of the existing narrowest view is all we need.
> 
> Guillermo - any rough eta on the Elements version?



Sorry I cannot provide any information about Cubase Elements yet. It has a different live cycle as Cubase Pro 8 and Cubase Artist 8. 



G.R. Baumann @ 3rd December 2014 said:


> Looks impressive!
> 
> Is 8 now compatible with Yosemite?



Yes, 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Resoded (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting, will most likely purchase. Crossing my fingers that the new features are bug free, as my 7.5 runs very smoothly.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Dec 3, 2014)

I was planning on getting 7.5 in the upcoming weeks. I've got a copy of Studio 4 from ages ago and was planning on upgrading from that.

I see that Pro 8 doesn't have an upgrade path from Studio 4 anymore. Is it just one version too old now, or is it included in one of the other upgrade prices?

Cheers


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 3, 2014)

I heart Steinberg... Cubase changed my life. God Bless those clever men and women at Steinberg. Simply the best piece of software I have ever used.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 3, 2014)

eidrahmusic @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> I was planning on getting 7.5 in the upcoming weeks. I've got a copy of Studio 4 from ages ago and was planning on upgrading from that.
> 
> I see that Pro 8 doesn't have an upgrade path from Studio 4 anymore. Is it just one version too old now, or is it included in one of the other upgrade prices?
> 
> Cheers



I don't work for Steinberg but to me it seems you would be fine. If you can buy 7.5 right now as an upgrade, you will be in the window of grace period.

Confirm with them first but that seems doable to me.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 3, 2014)

I have one question about this update. Can it now connect hardware that you accidentally had off when launching a project?

That would be a great retard moment feature that I love about Studio One when I forget to turn everything on.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 3, 2014)

Ahhhhh! Render in place! Finally!!!  I've been waiting for this feature for ages since I moved from Logic to Cubase. Love the options you have with this new feature!

Looks like a great update with all the other features, too. Will definitely get the update soon.

Marco


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello,




maestro2be @ 4th December 2014 said:


> eidrahmusic @ Wed Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on getting 7.5 in the upcoming weeks. I've got a copy of Studio 4 from ages ago and was planning on upgrading from that.
> ...



There isn't an upgrade from Cubase Studio 4 anymore but you can upgrade to Cubase 7.5 and then you will receive Cubase Pro 8 as a free update through the grace period upgrade. 



maestro2be @ 4th December 2014 said:


> I have one question about this update. Can it now connect hardware that you accidentally had off when launching a project?
> 
> That would be a great retard moment feature that I love about Studio One when I forget to turn everything on.



No, it only works on the Mac on the PC you will have to restar the application. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 4, 2014)

Some great improvements and updates. A must buy :( (looking at dwindling bank balance)


----------



## Vik (Dec 4, 2014)

Are there any improvements in terms of composing oriented features/score/VST Expression/Expression maps/Articulation control etc?


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 4, 2014)

After 24 hours of use, IMO this is one the best updates Cubase has had in quite a while.


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems like i bought Cubase 2 months too early :\

Looks like a neat upgrade though!


----------



## IFM (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone on a Mac tried it yet with large VI count?
Chris


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 4, 2014)

quantum7 @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> After 24 hours of use...



wow! 24 hours of use - Don't you ever sleep?! >8o :D 

Marco

PS: Got the update as well - having lots of fun with it here, too! Finally I can work with my 2 screens the way I want.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 5, 2014)

I quit Cubase in 2009 (5.5). Just wondering about the window feature. From what I read it is still not like a lot of other DAWs with window docking or is it? My OS is Windows and I always hated that all the windows were sort of floating. I prefer it all tight like in Studio One. I will certainly try the trial once its available. Can't say I like the new mixer since Cubase 7.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 5, 2014)

The upgrade from 4 to CP8 costs me Euro 299 in the Steinberg shop.

The upgrade from 4 to 7.5 costs me Euro 249 at Thomann, which is advertised to include a free upgrade to CP8.

Is that correct?

Thanks
G


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 5, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> I quit Cubase in 2009 (5.5). Just wondering about the window feature. From what I read it is still not like a lot of other DAWs with window docking or is it? My OS is Windows and I always hated that all the windows were sort of floating. I prefer it all tight like in Studio One. I will certainly try the trial once its available. Can't say I like the new mixer since Cubase 7.


window management is better than previous versions. you can save/load workspace presets.
yeah it's still multiple windows but you can organise them. so it's different than studio one


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, that track name font is just horrible. And no way to change it as far as I can see.

I had high hopes for the user interface updates in this version, but it seems Steinberg is still firmly stuck in a design ethos of the late 90ies. 


I hope the performance overhaul is worth it - and that 8.5 will bring way more configurable workspaces and docking features.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,



G.R. Baumann @ 5th December 2014 said:


> The upgrade from 4 to CP8 costs me Euro 299 in the Steinberg shop.
> 
> The upgrade from 4 to 7.5 costs me Euro 249 at Thomann, which is advertised to include a free upgrade to CP8.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is correct. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Guillermo, have a nice weekend!


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 5, 2014)

Can anyone confirm for me please if you can adjust the font and color around "expression maps lane"? I find it almost impossible to read with the skin colors I use and love.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 5, 2014)

maestro2be @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> Can anyone confirm for me please if you can adjust the font and color around "expression maps lane"? I find it almost impossible to read with the skin colors I use and love.


I've always had the same problem :cry:


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Dec 5, 2014)

Robert Larsson @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> Seems like i bought Cubase 2 months too early :\
> 
> Looks like a neat upgrade though!



Robert, does this help you? In case you missed it.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone tried running C8 on OSX10.7.5? I know it's not supported, but neither was C7.5 and it ran just fine.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 5, 2014)

marcotronic @ Thu Dec 04 said:


> quantum7 @ Fri Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > After 24 hours of use...
> ...



zzzzzzzzzz.......... :shock:


----------



## Vik (Dec 6, 2014)

Vik @ 4.12.2014 said:


> Are there any improvements in terms of composing oriented features/score/VST Expression/Expression maps/Articulation control etc?


So... no improvements for the typical features vi-control.net-users are looking for?


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 6, 2014)

Vik @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Vik @ 4.12.2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any improvements in terms of composing oriented features/score/VST Expression/Expression maps/Articulation control etc?
> ...



Check this link http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/whats_new.html


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello, 



maestro2be @ 5th December 2014 said:


> Can anyone confirm for me please if you can adjust the font and color around "expression maps lane"? I find it almost impossible to read with the skin colors I use and love.



This cannot be changed. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 9, 2014)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guillermo. That sucks.


----------

